# 2 Lost Dogs MESSINES



## lola_for_dogs (Jan 19, 2010)

Two large male dogs lost in Messines March 21 and March 24. Not from same home. Both castrated. Jake has microchip and was wearing blue collar. Papi is not microchipped. 100 euro reward for each of them. Please call 927 921 635 if you see any dog similar to them.


----------

